# Briggs and Stratton 1/C Engine 11 HP



## Robertulm

Hi, 

I have completely unset the carburetion settings on my 11 HP B&S model 1/C installed on a riding lawnmower. 

The first setting that can be made is between the gas tank and carburetor, and it is on the body of the carb. Its a simple screw set device that completely shuts off all gas or allows various amounts of flow. Can anyone tell me what an initial setting might be such as 1/2 turn open or 2 1/2 turns open etc. I just need to have a starting position.

The second adjustment that can be made is to the float chamber. On the bottom of the chamber is a finger screw that increases or decreases the float movement and thus the fuel level within the chamber. Once again I am trying to find an initial setting. 

The Champion CJ6 or 849c Spark Plug I have installed tends to blacken and get very carbonized, thus robbing power which results in eventual rough running and stalling of the engine. Any idea what the gap should be? I have no manual to assist in tuning the engine for best performance. 
Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## Enoelf

If I remember correctly the first screw (Idle adjustment) should start at 1 turn out. Gently bottom the screw and back it out 1 turn. When the engine is warm and at idle, adjust for proper running.
The second screw on the fuel bowl is the main fuel jet. 1 1/4 turns out is the standard for most all Briggs carburetors. With the engine running at high speed no load fine tune. You may need to tweak it slightly after running under a load.


----------



## Robertulm

Outstanding. Thank you. Any guess on the proper spark plug gap?


----------



## Enoelf

.019
I always used a matchbook cover. (I used to smoke back then)


----------



## Robertulm

I used your initial settings and a new plug at .25 The engine started easily and ran very well both cold and after warmup. I will regap the plug before I start it up again just to see what happens. 

Thanks for your help and glad to hear you beat Mr. Nic-O-Tine. 

Bob


----------



## Enoelf

Glad to help.


----------



## Rahdzhillaxxx

I got this answer on google and I'm on my way out the door now to do the same fix thanx!


----------



## Rahdzhillaxxx

BAM! Just like that! You are Da MAN! thank you so much! Not always do my "fixing" projects end up with ME finishing them LOL.


----------

